# I need transmission advice pronto !



## GTO-SRI (Sep 21, 2008)

ok guys I got an auto 2006 gto, I want like only 450-470 rwhp currently i have the 4l65e m32 transmission completely stock, would i need a complete overhaul for this to work? a tune? a cooler? what will it take to be safe yet be the cheapest route? please help me im not to good in this area. btw i will be achieving this wheel horse power off of boost from a turbo and or supercharger.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Stock tranny should hold the extra 100 horses or so. It obviously wouldn't last too long..... 20-30k at best, and of course could last longer/shorter depending on driving style. Overall though, try contacting Haddad Motorsports, to get some in depth info on what the tranny can take.


----------



## GTO-SRI (Sep 21, 2008)

obviously hehe, i havnt even out that much on my car yet haha im at 15k and its been since the start of 07 not bad considering the car alrdy had 3k on it. i dont mash all the time though, would a cooler, new clutch, etc help extend it more?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Clutch?.....:confused

For an Auto, usually for drag racing purposes, a stall/torque converter are absolutely necessary upgrades. The rest.... well... you can spend a lot of money on it, but it holding together will still require a little luck and prayer.

A larger cooler will help if your tranny gets hot. Not necessary for most street applications, but a defninte must if you plan on racing it. Again, I really am not an authority in this matter, and know only a little that I've picked up from friends and others.

Give a local tuner a call. Check your local Drag strip for reputable tuners/transmission shops. Local racers might be whom you'd want to talk to.


----------



## GTO-SRI (Sep 21, 2008)

ack yes my bad haha i was thinking vigilante torque converter, maybe i should just buy a racing tranny and be done with it haha


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd at least wait untill your pressent tranny failed or started to fail before shucking out the big bucks for a replacement racing tranny.


----------



## quick346 (Nov 3, 2008)

*trans*

Start with a converter and at the same time put a trans go kit in it. and a sonnix servo would be a big help.

the seal's on the stock servo's are not very good in my opinion.

it should live for a while. I ended up going to a kevlar 2nd band and red eagle clutch pack for my 04 with a 4l60e and so far so good

I just started haveing the prob of while being sprayed she wont do the 2-3 till 7200 but i think i got that fixed now.

the trans go was night and day. well worth the money


----------

